# Older pion playboat found on Filter plant



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I pulled an older Prion playboat (white) out of Filter plant today taking some CWWA beginners down. It appeared to have come loose after a long time being under the water. Hull is pretty severely damaged. Smelled extremely foul. No swimmer in sight and there were many people on the river. The boat is located near the old Picnic Rock picnic area about a 1/4 mile upstream from the takeout if its yours. 

Be safe out there. 4.2 feet and counting!


----------



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

*old*



jeffy said:


> I pulled an older Prion playboat (white) out of Filter plant today taking some CWWA beginners down. It appeared to have come loose after a long time being under the water. Hull is pretty severely damaged. Smelled extremely foul. No swimmer in sight and there were many people on the river. The boat is located near the old Picnic Rock picnic area about a 1/4 mile upstream from the takeout if its yours.
> 
> Be safe out there. 4.2 feet and counting!


That boat must be really old because Prijon never made any white boats, so the color must have all deteriorated.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I seem to recall that the Samurai came in white, actually.


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

dq said:


> That boat must be really old because Prijon never made any white boats, so the color must have all deteriorated.


Prijon did make WW boats in white/granite. Sounds like a Samurai. If it is playboat/river runner. They also made Rockits in Granite as well. The Samurai has a black cockpit coaming.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I think it was a Samurai. I seem to remember that name in black lettering when I pulled it out. We're lucky we actually got it out of the water, it was more a submarine than a kayak. I left it in "hidden view" of the road. If you're looking towards the river coming down the canyon you'll see it if its yours.

Wait... I do remember one telling identifier of the boat. It had a cork in the drain plug. Neither myself or my crew could get it out....


----------



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

*samurai*



jeffy said:


> I think it was a Samurai. I seem to remember that name in black lettering when I pulled it out. We're lucky we actually got it out of the water, it was more a submarine than a kayak. I left it in "hidden view" of the road. If you're looking towards the river coming down the canyon you'll see it if its yours.
> 
> Wait... I do remember one telling identifier of the boat. It had a cork in the drain plug. Neither myself or my crew could get it out....


if it is a Samurai then no wonder they just left it there!


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Second that !!



dq said:


> if it is a Samurai then no wonder they just left it there!


----------

